# Glam Soup Sunday July 20th CANCELLED



## Janice (Jul 20, 2008)

Normally the show must go on, however Ms Janice walked herself into a mild case of heat exhaustion this afternoon and isn't up to par for Glam Soup this evening. After a discussion with Ms. Jen and Ms. Jamie we all decided it was best to take take a break this week and look to next week to resume the show.  Apologies for the break, we know how much you enjoy the show and we do enjoy spending time with you all every Sunday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





See you all next Sunday @ 9 PM!


----------



## concertina (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope you're okay, girl!!


----------



## Janice (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Misti, I really appreciate that. Now that I've taken care of letting everyone know about the show, I am going to return to a semi comatose state  in my cool bed.


----------



## concertina (Jul 20, 2008)

You do that!! And drink those fluids!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 20, 2008)

uh oh!
 yeah, just stay hydrated and cool.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

Feel better Janice! I was looking foward to this week's episode but can't wait to hear you gals next week!


----------



## redambition (Jul 20, 2008)

get well soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sends over iced water and a servant with one of those big fan things like in all those old movies*


----------



## beauty_marked (Jul 20, 2008)

Janiceee, feel better ASAP!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 20, 2008)

Feel better!


----------



## Janice (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks ladies! Ian was really nice and prepared a cool bath for me and ordered pizza (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and now I am starting to feel normal again. What a cutie, such an earnest effort from the hubster. Really appreciate you ladies thinking of me.

I went to the Alamo in San Antonio today to take pictures and we ended up parking alot further away than I thought. During all the walking I didn't have anything to drink. Really silly of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am usually a lot more careful but I was trying to keep up with a group of people.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope you get back to normal soon. When I was in Texas a few years ago visiting family, I thought that I would FRY. Keep hydrated and rested. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 21, 2008)

Take gentle care of yourself.  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww hope you are feeling better!!


----------

